# Amplificadores hi-fi de 45w,60w,100w y 400/240w



## juan_inf (Mar 18, 2010)

Hola amigos, eh encontrado por internet una pagina donde me parecio muy interesante compartir con ustedes estos diagramas http://kitaudio.blogspot.com/search/label/HI-FI MOSFET POWER AMPLIFIERS. ya que son de amplificadores de alta calidad, y no parecen muy complicados , les comento que no prove ninguno todavia , voy a empezar por el primero de 100w y luego hacer 400w a ver que tal funciona y alguien quiere hacerlo conmigo en paralelo para probar los amplificadores bien venido sea, espero que les sirva y les guste, Saludos


----------



## juan_inf (Mar 18, 2010)

veo que no puedo pasar el link de los diagramas en general, van a tener que investigar de aca http://kitaudio.blogspot.com/search/labe .  hay muchos circuitos de alta calidad tambien que no mensiono  , solamente tienen que buscar, Saludos


----------

